# مشروع الأرنب ( الإستثمار الأمن )



## ehab atta (25 أغسطس 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]مشروع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الأرنب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مركز[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الإسكندرية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للمشروعات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]نحن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]شركة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]متخصصة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إنشاء[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مزارع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الأرانب [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حيث[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تقدم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الشركة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لعملائها[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المشروع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المتكامل[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]• [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بطاريات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الأرانب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المصنعة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]السلك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المجلفن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ومغطى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بطبقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ألكتروستاتيك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ومعالج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] حراريا[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]• [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سلالات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]محسنة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] وراثيا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أمهات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]معلومة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]السلوك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الوراثي[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]• [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أعلاف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] منتقاه[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]• [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أدوية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بيطرية[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]• [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إشراف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بيطري[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] على[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يد[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نخبة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البيطرين [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الأكفاء[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]• [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إشراف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هندسة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإنتاج[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]• [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تسويق[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المنتج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بعقود[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سنوية[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]• [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عنابر[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]جاهزة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] للإيجار[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]• [/FONT][FONT=&quot]والمفاجئة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]بيت ولادة من البلاستيك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لأول مرة بمصر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حصريا لدى مركز الإسكندرية للأرانب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]حضانة من البلاستيك عالي الجودة غير قابل للقرض[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يحمي الأرانب من الحر صيفا ومن البرد شتائا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سهلة الفك والتركيب لسهولة تنظيفه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يصدأ مثل الحضانات الصاج[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]به فتحة تهوية مروحية في الباب العلوي للتهوية صيفا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أرضيته بشكل بيضاوي نصف خشنة بها أربعة ثقوب في السنتر فتفيد في الأتي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تجمع الخلفة في السنتر أثناء الرضاعة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تسرب البول إذا تبولت الأم بالحضانة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سطحها نصف خشن فلا تؤدي إلى تكسح أرجل الخلفة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]*لمشاهدة فيديو المزرعة المثالية رجاء الضغط على الرابط التالي*[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ Movie - YouTube[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لمشاهدة فيديو الحضانة البلاستيك رجاء الضغط على الرابط التالي[/FONT]​ ‫بيت ولادة جديد‬&lrm; - YouTube[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للإتصال[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 01093106032[FONT=&quot]أو[/FONT]035260078​ [FONT=&quot]أو[/FONT]​ [email protected]​ [FONT=&quot]أو[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]زورو[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]موقعنا[/FONT] 
www.alexrabbitcenter.com 
*[FONT=&quot]مطلوب[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]وكلاء[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]بجميع[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]الدول[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]العربية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​


----------

